# Deep Sky Object = Αντικείμενο βαθέος ουρανού (ή: deep-space object = αντικείμενο βαθέος διαστήματος)



## danae (Jul 18, 2008)

Στη wikipedia βρήκα ότι σε αυτά περιλαμβάνονται τα σμήνη, τα νεφελώματα, οι γαλαξίες και τα κβάζαρ και ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα deep space objects.

Σε ελληνικές σελίδες το βρήκα αμετάφραστο. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Να μη θεωρήσουμε αξιόπιστη την απόδοση «αντικείμενα βαθέος ουρανού» που χρησιμοποιούν και αυτοί;


Προσθήκη: Βλ. και Βαθύς ουρανός.


----------



## danae (Jul 18, 2008)

Απ' ό,τι διάβασα πρόκειται για όρο που χρησιμοποιούν οι ερασιτέχνες αστρονόμοι, οπότε γιατί όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Αν ήσουν ανορθόγραφη, θα μπορούσες να βρεις και όλα αυτά...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.astronomia.gr/wiki/index.php?title=Deep_Sky_Objects

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο από μια κυριολεκτική μετάφραση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν ήσουν ανορθόγραφη, θα μπορούσες να βρεις και όλα αυτά...


Κι αν ήσουν δημοτικίστρια, θα 'χες μερικά ακόμη... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Διότι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά βαθιού ουρανού.

Με την ευκαιρία, πάντως, ανακαλύψαμε και άλλη μια εστία λαθών, όπου προφανώς η γενική μπερδεύεται με το επίρρημα (_φέρω βαρέως_) ή άλλες γενικές (π.χ. βασιλέως).

Έτσι: *βαθέως καθαρισμού
*βαρέως ύδατος
*ευθέως λόγου


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Μάλλον πρόκειται εν μέρει και για το Σύνδρομο Δεν-Βλέπω-Κόκκινη-Κυματιστή-Υπογράμμιση-Άρα-Σωστά-Το-Έχω-Γράψει. 
Αλλά κι αυτές οι γενικές σε _-έως_ είναι γενικά θάνατος... κι έτσι το Προμηθέως φυτεύει *Ηρακλέως εκεί που θα 'πρεπε να υπάρχουν μόνον Ηρακλέους (ή Ηρακλή).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Όσον αφορά τη διάκριση επιθέτου κι επιρρήματος, μα αυτή γίνεται με την τροπή Ε => ΑΙ ! *βαθαίως, *βαραίως, *ευθαίως


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Τελικά πρέπει να κυκλοφορεί κανείς με sarantαπεντάρι, δεν ξέρεις από πού θα σου την πέσουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, πάντως, ανακαλύψαμε και άλλη μια εστία λαθών, όπου προφανώς η γενική μπερδεύεται με το επίρρημα (_φέρω βαρέως_) ή άλλες γενικές (π.χ. βασιλέως).
> 
> Έτσι: *βαθέως καθαρισμού
> *βαρέως ύδατος
> *ευθέως λόγου


Για όλα φταίει ο διορθωτής (ο Θεός, δηλαδή, να τονε κάνει) της Microsoft. Όταν γράψεις *βαρέος* στο κοκκινίζει, και σου προτείνει:
*βαρέως - βάρδος - βαρείς - βαρέας - βάρος - βαρεμός - βαρετός*
(Απορία: το _βαρέας_ που προτείνει, δεν είναι το αντίστοιχο λόγιο τού _βαρέος_ σε θηλυκό γένος;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως έχω τώρα έναν διορθωτή που δεν μου κοκκινίζει το _βαρέος_. Αλλά μου κοκκινίζει το _βαρέας_.



> (Απορία: το βαρέας που προτείνει, δεν είναι το αντίστοιχο λόγιο τού βαρέος σε θηλυκό γένος;)


Βάζε και καμιά φατσούλα μη σε παρεξηγήσουν.

Εγώ έχω μείνει στη βαρεία.
Π.χ. βαριάς χρήσης, βαρείας χρήσεως.
Ωστόσο, δεν λείπουν τα *_βαρέας_ (δεν του πάει του άλλου να πει _βαριάς_, είναι πολύ λαϊκό, φτιάχνει ένα *_βαρέας_).

Και έτσι:
*βαρέας βιομηχανίας
*βαρέας χρήσεως
*βαρέας κλάσης


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Στην Κύπρο, για να μην προβληματίζονται ανάμεσα σε *βαρέος τύπου* και *_βαρέως τύπου_, έχουν τώρα το _βαρετού τύπου_!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2008)

Πάντως, εγώ έχω ακούσει και βαρέου τύπου.

Edit: Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι είχε ήδη παρουσιαστεί το βαρέας κλάσης (να μην πω και το "βαραίας").


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Μα, ούτως ή άλλως το _βαρετός_ "πληκτικός, ανιαρός" θα έπρεπε να ορθογραφείται _βαραιτός_ (<_βαραίνω_). Ενώ το _βαρετός_ με τη σημασία _βαρύς_ δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα κλιτικό πρόβλημα ή δίλημμα, και είναι παλιά ιστορία:
(Μεσαιωνικό Κριαρά) *βαρετός, *επίθ. *1) *Που έχει βάρος, βαρύς: _μικρόν πράμαν … πολλά βαρετόν_ Μαχ. 3236. *2) *Σοβαρός, σημαντικός: _ζητήματα … βαρετά_ Μαχ. 36830.


----------



## danae (Jul 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στην Κύπρο, για να μην προβληματίζονται ανάμεσα σε *βαρέος τύπου* και *_βαρέως τύπου_, έχουν τώρα το _βαρετού τύπου_!



Μα ναι, βαρετός θα πει βαρύς (στην Κύπρο). Βαρετός χειμώνας;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Και μετά μπερδευόμαστε, όταν λένε ότι οι Βρετανοί ή οι τρικολόρ είναι «βαρετοί», τι να εννοούν άραγε.


----------



## danae (Jul 18, 2008)

Μμμμ... Καλή ερώτηση! 

Π.χ. εδώ: Κερδίσαμε το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο παίζοντας βαρετά και νομίσαμε ότι είναι αδύνατο να αγωνιστούμε και να νικήσουμε με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Είναι ανάγκη να παίξουμε ξανά ελκυστικό ποδόσφαιρο

Υπάρχουν κι άλλες ψευδόφιλες, μια φίλη μου τις μελετάει στο πλαίσιο του διδακτορικού της.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2008)

Εδώ εγώ κάτι έχασα (ή ίσως να είναι πολύ αργά και να πρέπει να πάω για ύπνο...) Γιατί είναι λάθος ο βαρετός (πληκτικός) Βρετανός ή το βαρετό παιχνίδι;


----------



## danae (Jul 19, 2008)

Ambrose, δεν λέμε ότι είναι λάθος, απλώς δημιουργείται πρόβλημα κατανόησης επειδή υπάρχει αμφισημία. Π.χ. "βαρετός χειμώνας" σημαίνει "βαρύς" αλλά και "πληκτικός".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2008)

danae said:


> Μμμμ... Καλή ερώτηση!
> Π.χ. εδώ: Κερδίσαμε το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο παίζοντας βαρετά και νομίσαμε ότι είναι αδύνατο να αγωνιστούμε και να νικήσουμε με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Είναι ανάγκη να παίξουμε ξανά ελκυστικό ποδόσφαιρο


Το _βαρετός_ θα μπορούσε να είναι χίλια δυο πράγματα, χάρη στην ευελιξία του επιθήματος _-(ε)τός_ και την πολυσημία του _βαράω_. (Μην ξεχάσω την παραίνεση του Νίκου: φατσούλες, φατσούλες, φατσούλες )

*βαράω* *:* *1. *χτυπώ, δέρνω|| ζαλίζω || τρελαίνω || εκνευρίζομαι, συγχύζομαι, οργίζομαι *2. *ηχώ, σημαίνω, χτυπώ|| παίζω κάποιο όργανο *3α. *πυροβολώ, ρίχνω *β. *ρίχνω, εκσφενδονίζω, πετάω

*-τός -τή -τό* *:* επίθημα για το σχηματισμό επιθέτων παράγωγων από ρήματα. *1. *δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο: *α. *μπορεί να δεχτεί την ενέργεια που εκφράζει το ρήμα *β. *είναι άξιο γι΄ αυτό που εκφράζει το ρήμα, συγκεντρώνει όλα τα στοιχεία για να ισχύσει αυτό που εκφράζει το ρήμα *γ. *γίνεται, ισχύει, λειτουργεί με τον τρόπο που υποδηλώνει η πρωτότυπη λέξη *2. *αποδίδει στο προσδιοριζόμενο ένα μόνιμο και σταθερό διακριτικό του χαρακτηριστικό σε αντίθεση με την παθητική μετοχή σε _-μένος_ του ίδιου ρήματος (με την επιλογή της οποίας εξυπακούεται συνήθ. και δήλωση του ποιητικού αιτίου|| κάποτε καταλήγει να συμπίπτει στη χρήση με την παθητική μετοχή σε _-μένος,_ _-όμενος_ του ίδιου ρήματος, παρόλο που η βασική τους διαφορά εξακολουθεί στην ουσία να υπάρχει *3. *σε περιφραστική παθητική σύνταξη: _γίνεται δεκτό / αντιληπτό_ κτλ., το δέχονται _/_ το αντιλαμβάνονται κτλ.


----------



## Elena (Jul 19, 2008)

Nα μην ξεχνάμε και τα «ευθεία (μοσχεύματα) συνήθως».

Τρέλα δηλαδή.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=el&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enGR210GR210&q="τα+ευθεία&meta=


http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=el&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enGR210GR210&q="τα+ευθέα&meta=

Σχεδόν 50-50 το σωστό με το λάθος.

(Εμφανώς τα «ευθέα», αλλά μάλλον όχι τόσο εμφανώς.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2009)

Τι ωραία που ξανακοιτάμε παλιά νήματα κάθε τόσο!

Μετά από όλη τη συζήτηση για τα «σταζ, εσφ. στέιτζ» αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να δίνουμε εδώ μετάφραση «αντικείμενο βαθέος ουρανού» ή θα ήταν καλύτερο το π.χ. «αντικείμενο βαθέος διαστήματος, εσφ. αντικείμενο βαθέος ουρανού».

Όπως είναι τώρα, ίσως προκαλούμε σύγχυση και δίνουμε χωρίς λόγο κύρος σε μία (κατά τη βίκι, τουλάχιστον) άτυπη ορολογία που χρησιμοποιείται μεταξύ αγγλόφωνων ερασιτεχνών αστρονόμων για αστρονομικά αντικείμενα που σαφώς και ανήκουν στο βαθύ, βαθύτατο διάστημα. Ο όρος ενδεχομένως παραμένει ζωντανός σε αγγλόφωνες χώρες --ίσως και λόγω σύγχυσης με τα αρχικά DSO (Deep Space/Deep Sky), αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να έχουμε στα ελληνικά μια σωστή μετάφραση για το σωστό και μία σωστή μετάφραση για το λάθος... 

Προφανώς υπάρχουν ευρήματα (και «στέιτζ» υπάρχουν) αλλά μια δεύτερη ματιά δείχνει ότι στην πολύ μεγάλη πλειοψηφία τους είναι απλώς μηχανική μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να έχουμε στα ελληνικά μια σωστή μετάφραση για το σωστό και μία σωστή μετάφραση για το λάθος...



Όταν στις σελίδες της NASA βρίσκεις περισσότερα _deep-sky objects_ από _deep-space objects_ και όταν το _deep sky_ (και ο «βαθύς ουρανός») είναι ποιητικό αλλά όχι διαστρεβλωτικό, γιατί θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε εμείς τη διόρθωση; Από την άλλη, η πολύτιμη παρατήρησή σου θα πρέπει να προστεθεί κάπου κάπως. Αν όμως οι ερασιτέχνες εκφράζονται με «ποιητικούς» όρους, γιατί να ισοπεδώσει το ελληνικό αυτή την «ομορφιά»; (Τεράστια συζήτηση για μετάφραση κειμένων, όχι μόνο ορολογίας.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...γιατί να ισοπεδώσει το ελληνικό αυτή την «ομορφιά»;



Συγγνώμη, συγγνώμη, συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτά τα εισαγωγικά στην ομορφιά μου θύμισαν την «ομορφιά» του ποδοσφαίρου (*υποχρεωτικά* σε εισαγωγικά, αλλά νομίζω χωρίς αποσιωπητικά).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όπως είναι τώρα, ίσως προκαλούμε σύγχυση και δίνουμε χωρίς λόγο κύρος σε μία (κατά τη βίκι, τουλάχιστον) άτυπη ορολογία που χρησιμοποιείται μεταξύ αγγλόφωνων ερασιτεχνών αστρονόμων για αστρονομικά αντικείμενα που σαφώς και ανήκουν στο βαθύ, βαθύτατο διάστημα.


Εφόσον μιλάμε για ουράνια αντικείμενα (celestial objects) και ουράνια σώματα (αναφέρομαι στα αστρονομικά celestial bodies και heavenly bodies, όχι στα θεσπέσια κορμιά που περιγράφονται με τους ίδιους ακριβώς όρους τής αγγλικής ), γιατί να μην μιλάμε και για βαθύ ουρανό; Δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εφόσον μιλάμε για ουράνια αντικείμενα (celestial objects) και ουράνια σώματα (αναφέρομαι στα αστρονομικά celestial bodies και heavenly bodies, όχι στα θεσπέσια κορμιά που περιγράφονται με τους ίδιους ακριβώς όρους τής αγγλικής ), γιατί να μην μιλάμε και για βαθύ ουρανό; Δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


 
Επειδή technically, σε αντίθεση με τα κορμιά, ο ουρανός δεν έχει βάθος;;)
Ή επειδή "Το βάθος του ουρανού είναι κόκκινο";


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Διότι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά βαθιού ουρανού.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία, πάντως, ανακαλύψαμε και άλλη μια εστία λαθών, όπου προφανώς η γενική μπερδεύεται με το επίρρημα (_φέρω βαρέως_) ή άλλες γενικές (π.χ. βασιλέως).
> 
> ...


 
Ζητάω στο Γκουγκλ «φορτηγό βαρέος τύπου» και πετάγεται το αναιδές μειράκιο και ρωτά:




.
Άντε μετά να μάθεις ορθογραφία από το ψαχτήρι.

Η γενική του αρσενικού και του ουδέτερου είναι _βαρέος_ (προ ημερών έβαλα κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο -_ω_-, ακόμα το φυσάω κι ακόμα δεν έχει κρυώσει).


----------

